# هل يمكن لطالب هندسة ميكانيكية اكمال دراسته العليا في مجال الميكاترونكس؟



## Eng. mbi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم.
هل يمكن لطالب هندسة ميكانيكية اكمال دراسته العليا في مجال الميكاترونكس؟ علما بأن مواد التخصص لدرجة البكالوريوس كانت تحوي على مساقات كهربائية والكترونية بحكم أن مجال دراسته هي الهندسة الميكانيكية / عـــام؟
أجيبوني بارك الله فيكم
أخوكم م. معاذ بني عيسى
muath_mbi*************


----------



## غسان بن محفوظ (25 أغسطس 2007)

وانا اضم صوتي الى المهندس معاذ ارجو من الاخوة الاجابة على هذا السؤال.
م.غسان بن محفوظ


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بسمه تعالىشونكم شباب الميكاترونيكس؟؟؟بالنسبة الى بلدي العراق قد خرج اربع دورات ماجستير وانا ومجموعة اخرى حاليا هي الدورة الخامسة وبالسبة الى عالميا فهناااااااااااااااااااااااااالك الكثير الكثير من الدول تحتوي ماستر ميكاترونيكس واني املك جميع هذه المواقع فى كل القارات وهذه من الاشياء التي اركز عليها ولكن اود التنويه الى ان الميكاترونيكس بالعراق هو بالتاكيـــــــــــــــــد ليس كمثل الماستر فى الدول العظمى من الناحية المختبرية ومن الناحية الاكاديمية الصرفة والمناهج الدقيقة والنقطة الاخرى اخوتي الاعزاء انه الميكاترونيكس عالميا في الدول الرائدة بهذا المجال قليل ماتملك بكالوريوس وانما هو فقط دراسة عليا من الميكانيك بالماستر فرع ميكاترونيكس وعادة بالمسادندة مع اقسا الالكترونيكس والسيطرة او الحاسبات والرياضياتوتعليقا على كلام الاخ المعلق اعلاه هناك اختصاص للميكاترونيكس هو الاتوموتيف وهذا هو قلب قلب الاختصاص وبعض الجامعات تضيف للاختصاص البايوميكانيكس واحيانا اخرى الايروسبيسوشكرا لكمعلي عباس جاسم عراق 



==========================


علي عباس من العراق 

بالنسبة للسائل حول الروبوت وهو قسمه ميكانيك .... عادي جدا لان الميكاترونيكس مشتق من الميكانيك وليس من غير فرع وهذا مو كلامي هذا كلام الجامعات العالمية ومستعد اثبت كلامي 

المهم انت اكيد تكدر بس حسب ظرف كليته يعني تكدر تاخذ مشروع مشترك بينك وبين طالب الكترونيك بدلا ما اثنينكم من الميكانيك وتنحل المشكلة وانت بدورك تركز على شغلات الميكانيك والسيطرة فقط وطريقة تصميم الذراع ونوع المعدن وشكل المقطع واشتخراج النظري للتحليل والايكويشن اوف موشن وهالسوالف والاخر يقوم بعملة بالسيطرة الرقمية

واذا ميصير يمك هذا المقترح راح تعاني وتصعب عليك لان راح تقره من جده وجديد وتتعب بس ممكن وتستشير اشخاص عدهم خبرة بالسيطرة وهايهية .... وانت قابل تسوي روبوت معقد هو لو ذراع واحد لو ذراعين مبدئيا وتستخدم نوع من الماطورات وتسيطر عليه بدائرة الكترونية 

والسلام عليكم

علي عباس جاسم عراق


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*يعطيكون العافية*

اخي الكريم انا تخرجت من جامعة كاونس للعلوم والتكنولوجيا في ليتوانيا فره الهندسة الميكانيكية وانا الان في نفس الجامعة ولكن في درجة الماجستير في الميكاترونيك انا برايي انك تستطيع اكمال الماجستير في الميكاترونيك وبشجاعة  وبدون اي مشاكل وفقك الله


----------



## khaled6969 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا خريج ميكانيكا انتاج والان ملتحق بدراسات عليا فى مجال الميكاترونكس*

انا خريج جامعه حلوان2003 والتحقت هذا العام بدراسات عليا فى مجال الميكاترونكس وذلك لان معظم عملى فى هذا المجال 
لا تتردد


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مش عارفة بس مستنية الاجابة معاك


----------



## سلمان2000 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

انا خريج ميكانيكا جامعه الاسكندريه والان اعمل الماجستير فى الميكاترونيك جامعه عين شمس 
والحمد لله الحال على ما يرام توكل على الله المجال جميل


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

